# Wisconsin Dells with 7 year old and an infant



## skulipeg (Jun 29, 2009)

We'll be vacationing in the Dells this August with our seven year old and seven month old girls (the little one will be nine months by that time), staying at CMV.  While I want to ensure the oldest has a blast, I also want to make sure that the attractions we go to are infant friendly.  Are there any attractions that you would not recommend when you have an infant in tow?  

Also, my eldest has shown interest in the Original Wisconsin Ducks Tour - would that be something that we could bring the little one along as well?

Thanks in advance for your input,

Sandra


----------



## bslag (Jun 30, 2009)

*Wisconsin Dells*

If the seven year old likes water she will love Noah's Ark or Mt. Olympus, while there will be some things she is not old (or big) enough to do - there will be alot she CAN do. At Mt. Olympus, in addition to the indoor and outdoor water parks, there are amusement rides and go carts/race cars of all sizes. (My seven year old son loves these).

The ducks would also be fun. I'm not sure about an infant on these - I'm guessing they could go. If not you could do a dells boat tour (we prefer the upper tour). If she likes animals deer park is fun because you can get up close and feed the deers (the baby would probably like this too.) If she's gone to alot of great zoos, it may not be as fun for her. Another thing is highly rated that we haven't done yet would to go to the Rick Wilcox magic show. It's a bit pricy, but I think thats something that would definately appeal to a seven yo (We are taking my son this summer). 

Have fun - the Dells makes for a great family vacation!


----------



## bslag (Jun 30, 2009)

*One other thing*

If your staying at CMV- they have a great indoor pool that both the 7 yo and infant wil love!


----------



## dmbrand (Jun 30, 2009)

I have not brought an infant to the Dells, but have ridden the Ducks.  Just know that these are military vehicles, not designed for comfort.  It will be a bumpy ride at times, and water spray can come over the sides(mainly in front) as they enter the water.  I'm not discouraging them, just giving you full disclosure.  On the fun side...the drivers are usually very entertaining!


----------



## wauhob3 (Jun 30, 2009)

I would check with the Duck operator if they allow infants but i think it would be safe. The 7 year old will probably have fun in the numerous outdoor pools and the indoor pool right at CMV.


----------



## skulipeg (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks - your input is much appreciated!


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 3, 2009)

I did bring my daughter along when she was 7 months old - on the Ducks, the water show, the boat rides, etc.  She is now 31 and has a new baby.  I did a lot of babysitting when they were here last week and did all the tourist attractions.  
With a 7 year old, i would save a little money and go to Riverview, which i believe is a cheaper water park than Noah's Ark and Mount Olympus.  

If you are staying at CMV, the indoor pool is nice for infants, my grandson went in it (7 weeks old); also the mini golf has been redone and is fun.


----------



## skulipeg (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Rapmarks.


----------

